# Ordered a new belt!



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 21, 2021)

My inzer just doesn't give me that fine adjustment that I need. It's been great and I ain't retire it but I've got this that should be here Monday!









						10mm Thick Untreated - Stock Lever Belt
					

These Pioneer Stock Lever Belts will only be available on our website. Customization will NOT be offered on stock belts Made in the USA.




					generalleathercraft.com
				




After some quick back and forth I decided on medium per their recommendations. They are quick to respond and fairly helpful.

Once here I'll throw up some pics and initial thoughts.
I've read good things about it and the pal system. Excited!


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Aug 21, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> My inzer just doesn't give me that fine adjustment that I need. It's been great and I ain't retire it but I've got this that should be here Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife and daughter are using levers from strength shop usa.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 21, 2021)

I got this one because it has to points of adjustment. My inzer now with where I'm at isn't quite tight enough but next set of holes would be too tight.
Hoping this belt with solve it

Those look similar inzers. How you like them?


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Aug 21, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I got this one because it has to points of adjustment. My inzer now with where I'm at isn't quite tight enough but next set of holes would be too tight.
> Hoping this belt with solve it
> 
> Those look similar inzers. How you like them?


They like them alot. I get the good old Amazon El cheapo special and they get the good stuff

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 21, 2021)

You guys just opened my eyes to some shit that I knew nothing about.

My belt always has that excess leather hanging, getting in the way during lifts.

Never even seen a lever belt, now I want one...BAD!

Thanks dudes!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 21, 2021)

Your best options for lever belts would be pioneers pal or sbd but they are more expensive and come from uk I believe.








						13mm Lever Belt
					

Featuring a patented gliding lever, providing the adjustability of a prong belt with the ease and tightness of a lever belt. Ideal for sizing up or down whenever you need during training sessions and competitions.Designed through collaboration with world class athletes, coaches, and health...




					us.sbdapparel.com


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 21, 2021)

I got a velcro belt a while back, and I like it better than my lever belt because it's not as thick, so doesn't pinch my abdomen as much when I squat, and I'm not locked into one adjustment length based on where the lever is.

When I say thick, I mean the thickness of the belt material not the top to bottom height of it.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Aug 21, 2021)

The thick belts take some getting used too. That's for sure. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 21, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I got a velcro belt a while back, and I like it better than my lever belt because it's not as thick, so doesn't pinch my abdomen as much when I squat, and I'm not locked into one adjustment length based on where the lever is.
> 
> When I say thick, I mean the thickness of the belt material not the top to bottom height of it.


This is why I'm sticking with 10mm and not 13mm.
I've used both and goddamn 13mm is a beast just scour craigslist, offer up and eBay. Pick a used one up try it out. If you like it upgrade.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 22, 2021)

I have had the same toro lever belt for the last 13 years. The only think I have ever replaced was the lever. I can get them for 40$… I will run this belt hard until I can not run it anymore… it’s is molded to my body. Has a little funky smell to it but it’s mine… the leather is a little frayed and the leather holes that the lever sits in a pulled but it locks every time.. the only problem I ever had from day one is wear the one side of the belt overlaps the other to lock it. Depending how much chub I am walking around with at any given time. When I lock it it sometimes catches my chub so I have to adjust the belt. But once it is locked in nice and tight make sure you are ready to use it.. it is uncomfortable at first until it is really broken in.. when you lock the lever and you think it is tight hook it on more notch and you will be good to go. Go and squat with it. Whole different ball game then a belt that has traditional buckles. I hope you enjoy it..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 22, 2021)

Yeah never going back to a prong belt. Prefer lever all the way


----------



## supreme666leader (Aug 22, 2021)

dont wanna sound dumb but , never used a belt. does it help you add to your deadlift or just add back support and protection?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 22, 2021)

SBD was the best I ever had


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 22, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> dont wanna sound dumb but , never used a belt. does it help you add to your deadlift or just add back support and protection?


It DOES help you and protect you.
It helps you brace better, which in turn is protection and added strength.

Get one and practice getting comfortable with one on your top sets.

I got a thicccc Stoic belt and love it. It will outlast me in the gym at $60. Buddies live borrowing it compared to their thin leather ones. I would bleed the first two weeks as the hard leather bit into my muffin-top. But I kept the belt looped even when not wearing to eventually break it in. Best equipment purchase (other than bands, because those are cheap and great).


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 22, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> dont wanna sound dumb but , never used a belt. does it help you add to your deadlift or just add back support and protection?


Hmm I can’t tell if this is sarcasm… I will say that you must have a very strong core.. I started incorporating a belt about ten years ago when I started getting progressively “HEAVIER WEIGHT”. I did know guys at the time that said it was better not too.. and sometimes I did not. I found it is no help with Benching. I only really used it when I squatted and DL.. I felt that it gave me the ability to keep my core and whole body tight.. some say the same thing about straps. I use them at some times when I need to get that extra support. Like wide grip pull-ups. I am 270 pounds and my grip strength with certain things does not hold. If I can get 3/4 with without straps I can get double that or better. as I get older I find myself using belt when I am really gas’d up and my body isn’t keeping up with my strength gains.. for. Instance I have strapped it on  during dumbbell curls. Not needed for 30-45 pounds but when I am hitting 65’s for reps it comes in handy. This is what works for me with . It may Not work for others and some may disagree with this method but that’s ok.


----------



## supreme666leader (Aug 22, 2021)

No i was serious ... Wanted to know what to expect before spending money on one ... Maybe ill try to borrow someone elses first. Feel like it would feel annoying to wear


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 22, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> No i was serious ... Wanted to know what to expect before spending money on one ... Maybe ill try to borrow someone elses first. Feel like it would feel annoying to wear


That’s like never wearing sandals.
YES, borrowing could work.
But you need to get used to it too.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 23, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> No i was serious ... Wanted to know what to expect before spending money on one ... Maybe ill try to borrow someone elses first. Feel like it would feel annoying to wear


Borrowing one is ok. Keep in mind they do form to the user. They are uncomfortable at first but then you get use to them.. I guess they are not for some people. I will also say this. They are like a bench shirt. If you can bench 200lbs if you out I. A bench shirt that fits right you could possibly bench 225 maybe more if you know how to use it..
So if you can deadlift 200 you may be able to pull 15 pounds more. They help you stay tight and protect you a little more. Try it you may like it


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 23, 2021)

A lifting belt, when used properly, is one of the most beneficial pieces of lifting equipment available. You must have strong abs to get the most out of it. Breathe in through the diaphragm, push out against the belt and maintain that pressure. It’s is that increase in intra abdominal pressure that allows the spine to carry a heavier load. Without strong abs, however, a belt is useless.

that pioneer belt is badass Papaya. I’m thinking ordering one myself. That PAL lever is a game chamber.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 25, 2021)

Goddamn this thing is stiff








						PXL-20210825-002627822
					

Image PXL-20210825-002627822 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						PXL-20210825-002500155
					

Image PXL-20210825-002500155 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						PXL-20210825-002349323
					

Image PXL-20210825-002349323 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 25, 2021)

Curious to get your take on the PAL lever once youve  used it a few times.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 25, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Goddamn this thing is stiff


you’re talking about the belt right?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 25, 2021)

Haha yeah I'll let you know.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 25, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> My inzer just doesn't give me that fine adjustment that I need. It's been great and I ain't retire it but I've got this that should be here Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that’s fancy!!
do you guys flex your core against the belt the entire time? I’ve always understood that the belt is to keep your core tight? But do you keep it tight the whole time it’s on?
how important is a good belt? I have a cheap belt from Walmart. I’ve never considered how well it really does the job.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 25, 2021)

During the rep/reps yes and yes a quality belt absolutely makes a difference. Stiffer, usually better prong or lever, better quality and they tend to be wider. Plus they last longer and look nicer.

If you aren't ready to shell out over a Hundo look at inzer double prongs. Or a decent used inzer lever belt.

You won't have to break it in either

Just don't be that guy who wears a belt when curling or lat pull downs lol


----------



## AlleyFox (Aug 25, 2021)

I have a 10mm Rogue and it's stiff as hell but it's very good.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 25, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Dude that’s fancy!!
> do you guys flex your core against the belt the entire time? I’ve always understood that the belt is to keep your core tight? But do you keep it tight the whole time it’s on?
> how important is a good belt? I have a cheap belt from Walmart. I’ve never considered how well it really does the job.


That's the idea.  Breathe in through the belly, push the abs out against the belt and hold that position throughout the duration of the rep.  When doing heavy singles and doubles this is possible without resetting between reps.  Any more than that and you will probably need to "rebrace" between every couple of reps in a set.  This can be difficult depending upon how much weight is on the bar but it's doable.  

Another thing to consider is the overall tightness of the belt.  A lot of people wear it way to tight which doesn't allow for the abdominal bracing.  You need some room, not a lot, to expand your abs against the belt.  This is learned through trial and error and will be different for everyone.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 26, 2021)

Legit. Thanks for all that info. Good stuff. I’ll pay more attention now, I don’t think I ever took the belt seriously enough. I’m going to change that now. Maybe this will help best through my plateau I was in on deads.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 26, 2021)

Some day I'll be strong enough to justify a belt... some day... and when I am then I'm going to grab me one of these. 😎


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 26, 2021)

I don’t even wear a seatbelt!! Too big!! Lolol. I’m totally kidding. but I am too fat to comfortably push the button without rocking everyone in the car.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Some day I'll be strong enough to justify a belt... some day... and when I am then I'm going to grab me one of these. 😎


No just get  elbow wraps already lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 26, 2021)

I know I'm a broken record. Here








						Compression Elbow Sleeves (Green Camo)
					

The Iron Rebel® Elbow Sleeve is your ultimate solution for elbow and forearm pain. Made from high grade material that maintains elasticity and provides relief and support through the most extreme workouts! Proactively prevent injury, and help relieve injuries such as tendinitis, muscle and...




					ironrebel.com
				




Fuck me holy hell long link

Oo ooo look 
ultimate solution for elbow and forearm pain.​


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 26, 2021)

Ba dum tisss


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 31, 2021)

First time using it this morning on deadlifts and aside from some bruising and redness this belt is awesome. Buckle is smooth and easy to use. Way better than a regular lever belt hands down. Belt use grippy on inside and doesn't slip at all.


----------



## dirtys1x (Aug 31, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> You guys just opened my eyes to some shit that I knew nothing about.
> 
> My belt always has that excess leather hanging, getting in the way during lifts.
> 
> ...


Dude a lever belt changed everything for me. Especially one that is 10 mm thick. Belt went from being a simple support, to being a tool that I can push up against for leverage. Think of it like bracing up against a concrete wall. It’s going to make a WORLD of a difference in comfort on heavy pulls (or squats)


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 31, 2021)

I don’t know about comfort but it will make a significant difference!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 31, 2021)

Once you break them in they are fine imo


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 31, 2021)

How do you like the PAL?  I'm thinking of buying the lever and putting it on my Inzer Forever Lever.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 31, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> How do you like the PAL?  I'm thinking of buying the lever and putting it on my Inzer Forever Lever.


Love it. Worth the money


----------



## Zadek (Aug 31, 2021)

Been rocking a cheap leather one with a two latch buckle from Amazon for some time now. I’ve been considering buying a lever belt for some time now but wasn’t sure on good brands. Thank you for this. Going to check one of the ones y’all posted out.


----------

